# Center pivot riser design



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey right now i am shooting a BowTech Tribute and i love it... but i recently looked at the new bows for BowTech this year and i was kinda dissapionted, the new design of the riser is called center pivot riser design.... i was wondering what you all thought....

thanks


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't rule out this bow until you have shot it. It shoots awesome! Give it a try.


----------

